
Ask HN: Ever regreted to publish something under MIT license? - maxwellito
The license is pretty permissive, letting anyone able to build a business off it. I guess it can lead to bad surprises.
======
s1t5
> I guess it can lead to bad surprises.

Surprises? If you build something and explicitly let anyone use it, you
shouldn't be surprised when someone does in fact use it.

~~~
foxyv
If I post something on GitHub publicly I would love for someone to use it.
That's kind of the whole point. Ego bump!

Only thing I could think of being salty about is if they re-package and sell
it as their own and make a lot of money without attribution. Then again it's
not like I was going to sell it anyways, so all the power to them I guess?

